# G4 bottom repair on Hyde drift boat



## OldFatMan (Jan 10, 2011)

*Tap Plastic epoxy*

Dont know anything about the G4 shoe but Hyde used to sell an epoxy patch material. They were out so I ordered from Tap Plastic to patch a pretty good ding in the bottom of my Hyde. Works great as a patch on fiberglass but again- dont know about the G4.


----------

